# Beauty dish for Canon 600EX-RT flash



## blackcat (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking for a portable beauty dish to use with this flash either hand held close to the model or on a stand. I saw one used by a photographer on a YouTube tutorial once and unfortunately cannot recall the site. I think he was using Nikon gear though. I've seen a retailer on eBay with different modifier kits that includes a beauty dish for each specific model of speedlite except the Canon 600EX-RT.

I'll look forward to any recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2013)

I've not used them, but I've read good things from photographers I trust about the Lumodi dishes.


----------



## drjlo (Jan 18, 2013)

I have several beauty dishes, including the 14" Lumodi. I like the Lumodi, but the main problem is how flimsy the speedlite mount is. It's basically just a piece of cardboard with velcro strap, not sturdy at all, and I suspect it won't last long especially in the field. Lumodi 18" comes with better mounting system, but 18" is a bit too large for true portability. My other dishes are larger studio units, heavy and not portable. 

Something like this may be worth looking into:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beauty-Dish-Diffuser-Kit-for-Canon-430-EX-580-EX-II-/221177631242?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item337f36d20a


----------



## sanj (Jan 18, 2013)

Drjio.
It looks great. Do you think there will be a cable required to run from the camera to the flash or there will be electronic connections which will fire the flash.
I know I am not wording this correctly.
Let me try again: Will the flash work as if it is mounted directly on the hot shoe?
Thx.
Sanjay


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like a cold shoe, sanj...

So cable or triggers or a 600EX...


----------



## drjlo (Jan 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Drjio.
> It looks great. Do you think there will be a cable required to run from the camera to the flash or there will be electronic connections which will fire the flash.
> I know I am not wording this correctly.
> Let me try again: Will the flash work as if it is mounted directly on the hot shoe?
> ...



If you plan to really hold the beauty dish with one hand, then a hotshoe cable trigger would be fine. If you plan to have the BD on some portable stand farther away from camera, then a wireless remote trigger would be needed, Canon or 3rd party, ETTL or manual.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------

